# The cooking thread-



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I live alone and I generally cook a large meal for myself two or three times a week.  I like to experiment because I have no one to complain if what I cook turns out sucking.  I just toss it and make a sandwich.

I have a few things I've sort of made from scratch and others I tweaked from recipes, but rarely to I follow a recipe to the letter.  But because I only really improve a recipe after another iteration, I figured if I posted what I cook here, others could try it and maybe help improve it or add ideas.

So the purpose of this thread is to advise or contribute a recipe for others to try and/or improve and to share cooking advice in general.

Last night I made my version of stuffed pork chops.  It's a good recipe but still needs some tweaking and maybe even some quantifying as I measure a lot by eye.

-4 thick pork chops, or 4 pre-butterflied pork chops, I buy them pre cut, I see 'em on sale
-1/2 a white onion, chopped
-2 cloves garlic
-roughly 3/4 cup chopped button or portabello mushrooms
-3-4 tlbsp butter, unsalted
-1/4 cup chopped celery
-1/4 cup chopped green onions, for color
-3/4 cup crushed crutons, or bread crumbs, plain or italian would work fine

Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a medium saucepan over med to med-low heat and add the onion and celery.  Sweat until onion is clear and celery is tender.  Don't saute, if the onions brown, turn down the heat.  Add the mushroom, crutons, garlic, and green onions.  Continue to add butter as it is cooked off and absorbed.  Enough to keep the bottom of the pan coated so the contents don't brown.

Adding a little water would be ok, I think, to moisten the crutons.

Remove and let cool.  Prep the pork chops, and fill with stuffing.  I find you can add much more than you think.  Especially if you have lean chops, they'll stretch pretty easy.  If you can't fit all the stuffing in four chops, I save a little and put it on top after the chops have cooked.  Fold over the pork chop.  I stick a butcher skewer through both layers of chop, over, and then back again to seal them up.  I found it works better than butcher twine.  If you cut your own chops, butterfly them all the way open, or you can get all the stuffing in.  I don't worry if some dribbles out the ends into the pan.  Crispy stuffing adds a bit of texture to the dish.  Season the outside of the chops with a little salt and pepper.

Heat a frying pan with enough extra v. olive oil to coat the bottom and add the chops.  You can sear them over med high heat if you want, but if you use an oven safe pan, they'll stick even with olive oil.

Put under the broiler for five to ten min.  If you put them in a hot pan there's no need to flip em.

So if that sounds good to anyone (I like it a lot) try it out.  I use the bread crumbs/crutons basically because the starch acts as a binder.  You could probably use a protein based binder, like a couple eggs, but you'd have to be careful they don't scramble when cooking the stuffing.

I think the dish would benefit from a bit of sweet flavor, but I'm not sure how to incorporate it.  maybe a bit of brown sugar in the stuffing?  Maybe a sweet red wine based sauce?

If this stuff interests you, feel free to brain storm.


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I think the dish would benefit from a bit of sweet flavor, but I'm not sure how to incorporate it.  maybe a bit of brown sugar in the stuffing?  Maybe a sweet red wine based sauce?
> 
> If this stuff interests you, feel free to brain storm.



I make almost the same thing but I add apples into the stuffing..  
I also cook pork chops in the oven with just a half an apple on top of each chop...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2006)

I stuff the chops with bread crumbs, butter, garlic, and parmesan cheese. The apples sound good too, though.

I make chicken soup a lot- stock is made from a bag of carrots, a bag of parsnips (adds a nice sweetness, though I hate parsnips themselves), onion, garlic, celery, and a crazy Polish seasoning mix who's name I can't remember (blue can with a Swedish Chef-looking guy). Good stuff. 

I also make a pretty mean mushroom ravioli (homemade pasta, filling of portobello and shitake mushrooms, parmesan, and mozzarella).


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

Not a bad idea.  Apples go well with pork chops.  Any particular variety you typically use?


I'd actually be interested to try a little apple juice mixed in the stuffing rather than using water to hydrate the breadcrumbs.


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea.  Apples go well with pork chops.  Any particular variety you typically use?
> 
> 
> I'd actually be interested to try a little apple juice mixed in the stuffing rather than using water to hydrate the breadcrumbs.



Sometimes I coat the top of the chops with apple sauce too...   I use whatever apples I have laying around...  I eat a lot of apples...


----------



## kickstand (Mar 7, 2006)

cool - the Peter Brady Memorial Pork-Chops-and-Apple-Sauce thread.....


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2006)

kickstand said:
			
		

> cool - the Peter Brady Memorial Pork-Chops-and-Apple-Sauce thread.....



The dude is my hero..


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 7, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> The dude is my hero..




dmc - isn't he supposed to be one of the - ahem - "biggest" guys in Hollywood?  Maybe it's just an urban legend.....


BTW - lamb chops are even better.  Brush either loin or (preferably) French-cut lamb chops with extra-virgin olive oil, press on some fresh chopped garlic, rosemary and cracked black pepper and let them sit in that for 30 minutes.  Heat a 500*F grill and cook until just seared on either side - do not let them grill beyond medium!!  Serve with asparagus, wild rice and a full-bodied Pinot Noir.  No woman worth dating can resist this meal........


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> dmc - isn't he supposed to be one of the - ahem - "biggest" guys in Hollywood?  Maybe it's just an urban legend.....
> 
> 
> BTW - lamb chops are even better.  Brush either loin or (preferably) French-cut lamb chops with extra-virgin olive oil, press on some fresh chopped garlic, rosemary and cracked black pepper and let them sit in that for 30 minutes.  Heat a 500*F grill and cook until just seared on either side - do not let them grill beyond medium!!  Serve with asparagus, wild rice and a full-bodied Pinot Noir.  No woman worth dating can resist this meal........



I guess you don't date many freaky vegitarian chicks... 

As far as "ahem" - He's an older guy dating a really hot young model...  He has to have some assets to keep her...


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 7, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I guess you don't date many freaky vegitarian chicks...
> 
> As far as "ahem" - He's an older guy dating a really hot young model...  He has to have some assets to keep her...



It's OK to date freaky vegetarian chicks - just make sure you don't marry one......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 7, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> It's OK to date freaky vegetarian chicks - just make sure you don't marry one......



remember that song "mary moon?"


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> remember that song "mary moon?"




She don't eat meat but she sure likes the.......


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

The song was Mary Moe...

By Dead-Eyed Dick I believe.  How did the cooking thread take this direction again?


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2006)

Actually, I think the true title of the song was "New Aged Girl" now that I think of it.


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I think the dish would benefit from a bit of sweet flavor, but I'm not sure how to incorporate it.  maybe a bit of brown sugar in the stuffing?  Maybe a sweet red wine based sauce?
> 
> If this stuff interests you, feel free to brain storm.


My wife does all the cooking, 'cause I suck at it, but I do know she added some maple syrup to the pork chops once and it was beyond delicious.  Maybe a good option for the sweet flavor you're looking for????


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

ttt


I made my basic stir fry last night- sautee white onion, bell pepper, broccoli, chicken, mushroom.

I eye all the amounts or use what I have in the fridge.  Then after they've softened a bit I add garlic, carrot strips, bean sprouts and soy sauce.

Cook up some white rice while doing all this.  After the sautee is cooked, remove from heat and once it has cooked a bit, stir in some seasame seed oil, serve over rice.


There are like a billion variations I do on this and could be done...  So much stir fry, so little time.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 24, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ttt
> 
> 
> I made my basic stir fry last night- sautee white onion, bell pepper, broccoli, chicken, mushroom.
> ...




To make the Thai version - pour in a can of coconut milk, some curry powder to taste and some pineapple chunks.  You can get coconut milk in the Asian section of most large supermarkets now.  Yum..........


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 24, 2006)

Grilled Portobello Wrap:

1) Get in car
2)Drive to cyber cafe west in binghamton
3) order
4)Remove $7 from wallet
5)enjoy


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Grilled Portobello Wrap:
> 
> 1) Get in car
> 2)Drive to cyber cafe west in binghamton
> ...



Emm..... That's not quite "cooking."  I think you've mistaken "the cooking thread" with "the buying good food that someone else cooked thread."


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2006)

Cheese fondue is a good one I forgot to mention (THe '70s are cool, aren't they?)

Anyway, grate up 1/2 pound each of Gruyer and Ementhaler cheese (Gruyer's in the "specialty" cheese section, Ementhaler may be, or may be available in the deli as "Danish Swiss"- then never seem to know what Ementhaler is, even though it's right there on the package). Throw it in a fondue pot on medium heat with about 1/2 cup of milk and 2 tablespoons of butter (amounts are eyeballed). 

As it melts (stiring occasionally) mix in a dash of salt (the Ementhaler's got some salt already), black pepper, nutmeg and a splash of lemon juice. Once it all starts to melt up good (it'll go to a lump of cheese and a bunch of liquid, then start to combine) add in a couple-three shots of vodka, rum, or the more traditional Kirsch (we don't really like the Kirsch, but that's us). If it doesn't combine nicely, you can add cornstarch.

Cut up a bagette or two into chunks, and dunk away. Good stuff.


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2006)

That does sound good.


Works in a crock pot too I'd imagine?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2006)

Probably- may take longer to melt, but probably won't burn.
Other good things for dipping: mushrooms, ham, apples, fingers (careful), gerbils, small birds...


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Probably- may take longer to melt, but probably won't burn.
> Other good things for dipping: mushrooms, ham, apples, fingers (careful), gerbils, small birds...



Cats?  



I mean if you're going for the Chinese theme...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2006)

Cats are good- you can dunk them by their tails.

Another fondue that's really good is a vat of hot oil, dunk in chunks of beef. Crispy browned outside, nice rare inside. with a sauce of sour cream, apples and onions, a pool of soy souce, salt and peper, Lowry's, all good things. Do NOT dip your finger in that one. And make sure the cat's at least stunned, otherwise they get a bit difficult to handle.


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Cats are good- you can dunk them by their tails.
> 
> Another fondue that's really good is a vat of hot oil, dunk in chunks of beef. Crispy browned outside, nice rare inside. with a sauce of sour cream, apples and onions, a pool of soy souce, salt and peper, Lowry's, all good things. Do NOT dip your finger in that one. And make sure the cat's at least stunned, otherwise they get a bit difficult to handle.




Thats really horrible and not really even funny..  I know your joking but I really dig my cats and the thought makes me ill..


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2006)

That's not chicken in your chicken chow mein!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about that, dmc- I was trying to find the small font thing to add a disclaimer because I knew it was a bit much.

Marc started it, though. I blame it all on him.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 27, 2006)

C-10:  My computer says 2000 posts for you on that one!!  Woo-hoo......!!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2006)

OK Marc, I feel sorry for your poor single ass. Here's one I always enjoyed, great stew and it'll last all week:


                          Brown Irish Lamb Stew
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1         tablespoon  vegetable oil
  1 1/2         pounds  boneless lamb shoulder -- cubed
     1/2      teaspoon  pepper
     1/2      teaspoon  ground sage
     1/4      teaspoon  celery seed
  2               cups  chicken bouillon
  3               cups  potato -- sliced
  2               cups  turnip -- diced
  2               cups  carrot -- sliced
  1                cup  onion -- sliced
  1                cup  green beans -- cut
Add oil to saucepan. Combine lamb pepper, sage and celery seeds. Cook over low heat until lamb is browned on all sides. Add bouillon cover. Cook 30 min.over low heat. Add remaining ingreidients, cover and cook 30 min or until tender


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 29, 2006)

Handy guide to expiration dates- some are surprising (Mustard's good for 2 years? Who knew?)

http://www.realsimple.com/realsimple/content/print/0,22304,676079,00.html


----------



## Marc (Mar 29, 2006)

Mustard is only good for 2 years?


Hmm... that explains some things...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2006)

Who likes a good Flank Steak.....Marinate for 24hrs with Soy sauce, Lots of Honey, garlic, Red onion, olive oil, Salt & Pepper. Grill on High for 5 min a side.....Sometimes I miss my old carear.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 29, 2006)

Some guy just opened an absolutely authentic North Carolina BBQ place about 1/4 mile down the street from my office.  I had a brisket sandwich today with beans and slaw, and I really wish I had the nerve to ask the guy for his recipe for beef brisket.  Yummmmm......

So when is the 1st Annual AZ BBQ Contest, anyway - ????  Could we get a hill to sponsor it or enter one if it already exists?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Some guy just opened an absolutely authentic North Carolina BBQ place about 1/4 mile down the street from my office. I had a brisket sandwich today with beans and slaw, and I really wish I had the nerve to ask the guy for his recipe for beef brisket. Yummmmm......
> 
> So when is the 1st Annual AZ BBQ Contest, anyway - ???? Could we get a hill to sponsor it or enter one if it already exists?


 
Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge in Killington this weekend has a cookoff.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 30, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Some guy just opened an absolutely authentic North Carolina BBQ place about 1/4 mile down the street from my office.  I had a brisket sandwich today with beans and slaw, and I really wish I had the nerve to ask the guy for his recipe for beef brisket.  Yummmmm......



Where is this? Though I prefer Tennessee or Texas BBQ, NC works in a pinch. Tough to find decent Southern food up here in the frozen wastelands. Of course, it's tough to find decent skiing down South, too.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 30, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Where is this? Though I prefer Tennessee or Texas BBQ, NC works in a pinch. Tough to find decent Southern food up here in the frozen wastelands. Of course, it's tough to find decent skiing down South, too.




Lester's BBQ on Route 3A in Burlington, right on the Billerica line.  I'll meet you there anytime - name the date......

http://www.lestersbbq.com/
http://www.boston.com/dining/globe_review/1231


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

I cook a good ribeye steak and french fried tators..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

dmc said:


> The dude is my hero..



times two..


----------



## Marc (May 8, 2009)

Holy thread revival.  Do you do exorcisms too?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> Holy thread revival.  Do you do exorcisms too?



Greg likes when I bump old threads..


----------



## Marc (May 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg likes when I bump old threads..



Wait, are you still trying to be a kiss ass so he'll make you a moderator?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> Wait, are you still trying to be a kiss ass so he'll make you a moderator?



how about those Metz???


----------

